# Seat Covers for Hyundai Santa Fe



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Anyone know of good, affordable seat covers for the 2018 Hyundai Santa FE? Would prefer all 3 rows .


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Anyone know of good, affordable seat covers for the 2018 Hyundai Santa FE? Would prefer all 3 rows .


Did you ever find any decent covers?


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

These are the seat covers I have for my Sportage, which is the same seating layout as Santa Fe. They have pockets for the seatbelts to fit through and click on to the back of the headrest so it doesn’t move. I went through 2 seat covers before finding this one, and this one is by far the best. Hope this helps. Cheapest on amazon.


Just to note, friend also has this on their sedan, so it works on mid size SUV and Sedan style cars


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

PaxiCab said:


> These are the seat covers I have for my Sportage, which is the same seating layout as Santa Fe. They have pockets for the seatbelts to fit through and click on to the back of the headrest so it doesn't move. I went through 2 seat covers before finding this one, and this one is by far the best. Hope this helps. Cheapest on amazon.
> 
> Just to note, friend also has this on their sedan, so it works on mid size SUV and Sedan style cars


I have a question. most rear seat that 3 seatbelts that cross from the shoulder. The pictured seat cover appears to cover the middle shoulder strap.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

look at ebay or amazon. ebay sells a lot of those things.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Walmart has a new thin seat cover, check it out in the auto section...you can put it in the back seat ... it was like 10$$$ for 1... I got 16$, and it is great... had a dog sit on top of it yesterday, and no dog hair... cleaning was easy


----------

